# Oscar advice



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

Playing with new Oscar that arrived this morning.

Using the double basket and 7g dose with a variety of grinds....if i run for 20 seconds it is running clear regardless of grind, very little crema and the puck is like soup/watery.

Grinder is a Rancilio Rocky

Any suggestion please


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

7g is an antique dose - try at least 14


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Jeebsy, ultra rapid reply


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

shad3925 said:


> Playing with new Oscar that arrived this morning.
> 
> Using the double basket and 7g dose with a variety of grinds....if i run for 20 seconds it is running clear regardless of grind, very little crema and the puck is like soup/watery.
> 
> ...


I had to pull out an allen key to adjust my Vario to get a 18g dose to run in a reasonable time with the default basket. Unless you have a grinder that cost you more than the Oscar, you need to use a much higher dose. I think you will struggle with even 14g.

If you really want to use doses that low, switch to the single basket? Although I never heard anyone recommend doing that.


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> 7g is an antique dose - try at least 14


Now dosing 14g in...126 out with a 20sec run after many grinder tweaks, puck now firm

Do I need to do more?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

126 out? Should that say 12g?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How does it taste, that's the main thing?


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

!26 out after 20 secs


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You're not far off, go a bit finer - how does it taste though?


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> How does it taste, that's the main thing?


I am using old coffee so not to good


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How old?

Where is it from?


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> You're not far off, go a bit finer - how does it taste though?


Adjusted finer, now 14g in...99g out in 20 seconds. Crema improved (1.5mm), taste slightly bitter but may be the coffee


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> How old?
> 
> Where is it from?


John Lewis, 1kg bag of bog standard.

I have some Rave signature that arrived yesterday to try when i finish faffing about


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

Do I need to adjust further?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

shad3925 said:


> Adjusted finer, now 14g in...99g out in 20 seconds. Crema improved (1.5mm), taste slightly bitter but may be the coffee


99g out, you sure about that?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The typos make it pretty hard to advise


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> 99g out, you sure about that?


I am using digital scales (Hasbean) set to grams, its 14g in and 99g out, double checked on accurate kitchen scales


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> The typos make it pretty hard to advise


It probably my newbie speak, do I need to explain in different terms?

How many grams out should I be looking for ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you were getting 20 out on the previous setting and you're now getting 99 out you've made the grind coarser, not finer


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

It was 126 out initially


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

You need to aim for something between 20-35g out with your dose.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You're miles out. Go a lot finer.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its gonna taste bitter if its crap beans.

When were your rave beans roasted?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

126g out!

how big is your cup?


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

Posted in error


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Its gonna taste bitter if its crap beans.
> 
> When were your rave beans roasted?


Not sure, no indication on packet of roast date.


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> You need to aim for something between 20-35g out with your dose.


I cannot get anywhere near that, managed to get down to about 50g with the the grinder nearly on its minimum(finest) setting


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, back up a few steps.

Ditch the crap beans, wait till 6-7 days have passed since the roast date on your rave beans.

Then weigh out somewhere between 14-19g of freshly ground coffee and tamp firm to get a nice level smooth finish in the basket, making sure you dont overfill it.

Put your scales under the portafilter with your cup on and zero them.

Hit your switch to start brewing, and also hit your start switch on your timer if using.

When the scales read between 23-30g of liquid hit stop on the machine and timer.

You should be seeing the shot start to pour anything between 7 to 10 seconds.

Total time should be between 20-30 seconds.

Taste the shot, how does it taste.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

shad3925 said:


> Not sure, no indication on packet of roast date.


If its a rave bag, black with the labels on both sides, there should be a little white label under the bag with the roast date.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

U don't need to wait for the rest time to elapse to play. Shot won't taste the best but you'll certainly get closer than the supermarket junk and get an idea of where the grinder should be.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What grinder are you using?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rocky according to the first post. Should go fine enough


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Ok, back up a few steps.
> 
> Ditch the crap beans, wait till 6-7 days have passed since the roast date on your rave beans.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, I have some reasonably new coffee from Drury Coffee, I will try that tomorrow and see if I get a better result.

Failing that I will sit it out until the Rave beans are ready


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The rocky will definitely grind find enough


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Once you get it, its easy after that!


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> If its a rave bag, black with the labels on both sides, there should be a little white label under the bag with the roast date.


Roasted on 19th May


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> The rocky will definitely grind find enough


That's good news.

Did you get my pm earlier in the weekk re: tampers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes sorry just responded, I have the torr tampers available in 58.4 bases flat, convex or trapez


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Maybe double check the last couple of PMs I sent you shad. Like froggy says, you need to define your dose and shot weights, weigh the shot as it is pouring and time it. Stop pouring once you hit the right weight, and check the time. Adjust grind until the time is right. As another Oscar owner (our machines are pretty much identical assuming you also got the OPV set to 9 bar), with the default basket, I highly recommend you start at 18g for the dose. That'll still have plenty of room to expand, and you won't need as fine of a grind. Aim for 28g shot weight, so stop the machine when it hits around 25/26.

Also, I wouldn't recommend a 58.4mm tamper unless you are also planning to get a VST/IMS basket as well, my 58mm fits quite snugly in the Oscar's stock basket. (Although I am also getting a Torr tamper off Coffeechap and planning to buy a new basket in the near future!)


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

chinery said:


> Maybe double check the last couple of PMs I sent you shad. Like froggy says, you need to define your dose and shot weights, weigh the shot as it is pouring and time it. Stop pouring once you hit the right weight, and check the time. Adjust grind until the time is right. As another Oscar owner (our machines are pretty much identical assuming you also got the OPV set to 9 bar), with the default basket, I highly recommend you start at 18g for the dose. That'll still have plenty of room to expand, and you won't need as fine of a grind. Aim for 28g shot weight, so stop the machine when it hits around 25/26.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't recommend a 58.4mm tamper unless you are also planning to get a VST/IMS basket as well, my 58mm fits quite snugly in the Oscar's stock basket. (Although I am also getting a Torr tamper off Coffeechap and planning to buy a new basket in the near future!)


Many thanks once again, our Oscar's are identical in every way.

I intend to start from scratch again tomorrow with fresh coffee and a more informed approach


----------

